# Share renting



## debster (16 October 2007)

Hi
I'm new to investing and have seen and read some stuff about renting out shares for a fee each month. Apparently the renter can have an option to buy if the price per share drops below an agreed level but this rarely happens. 
Does anyone have any experience or info on this?
Cheers
Debster


----------



## BlingBling (17 October 2007)

Sounds like you've come across jamie Mac & 21st century education.
He's mainly talking about covered calls and a few other options strategies.
Get a good book on OPTIONS and read the countless useful info on here..


----------



## Awesomandy (17 October 2007)

You can actually have shares on loan or borrowed, but unless you are a professional trader for a large fund, I wouldn't worry about that. (And I have to admit I don't know how it works either).


----------



## BradK (17 October 2007)

Hi, 

See this link 
http://www.asx.com.au/investor/options/how/7_steps_to_covered_call_writing.htm

Its called covered call writing. Again, sounds like you have come across Jamie McIntyre. I think that he is probably a bit ambitious in the return, but it is a good strategy if you do it over a two month cycle. 

I write covered calls, and have found that it gives me a more consistent return than other strategies I employ also. 

The jargon is difficult at times, so make sure you understand EVERYTHING before you go into it. 

I have found researching FOR YOURSELF is the best method to learn how it works. 

Good luck with it

Cheers
Brad


----------



## lotfollahi (10 August 2009)

I attended a 21st Century Seminar and as you might have attended these seminars you know how they will bomard you with heaps of info and so called strategies.
Anyway, at the end of the day I tended to like Share Renting more than CFD's and E-mini's.
There were two groups who actually provided share renting strategies.

Sharelords which they claimed to be in this business for more than 17 years and they showed (through a power point presentaion) how consistent their resutls were (for the past two month or so) and their course is about A$5000.
*************

<<removed by mods>>*

Honestly has anyone been with any of these groups and have seen real results ??
Positive or negative I don't mind. Please let me know. if you are not comfortable to comment here please e-mail me at _parsmohajer_ at yahoo . com

I am a total beginner but sharelord claims that they will walk me step by step through the process. 
btw I am from Adelaide.

Cheers


----------



## professor_frink (10 August 2009)

hi there, welcome to the forum

Sorry, but we don't allow any discussion on one of the companies you've mentioned in your post, so I've removed it.

Cheers


----------



## mazzatelli (10 August 2009)

I am not sure if this is subtle attack.
BUT...
The bottom line is, all the strategies they propose can be gleaned from the internet for free!!! Even though they claim hand holding, the mentoring is not worth a few thousand dollars

I knew people personally involved with the groups you mention. They lost alot of money!!

For information on what share renting actually is, ASF members have already discussed this at length at the following links
Share Renting
Covered Calls
Share Renting 2
Wealth Gurus

For information regarding E-minis and the vendor in question
Questionable Vendor


----------



## Sith1s (10 August 2009)

I've read their book & watched the video with that smirking idiot Jamie McIntyre in it.

The spelling in the book is appalling!

How they make their money is by simply getting you to sign up for their $5000 course that isn't worth it.  Their "contacts" & brokers will charge you a (IMO) very high rate for their services & brokerage.

All of the information is readily available for free on the internet.


----------



## lotfollahi (10 August 2009)

professor_frink said:


> hi there, welcome to the forum
> 
> Sorry, but we don't allow any discussion on one of the companies you've mentioned in your post, so I've removed it.
> 
> Cheers




Hi,
I can't understand. Why?
why is it that you show sharelords but not REMOVED AGAIN BY MODS?????
I am just asking about them? Not recommending nor saying don't go with them.
I don't think it's fair.


----------



## professor_frink (10 August 2009)

lotfollahi said:


> Hi,
> I can't understand. Why?
> why is it that you show sharelords but not REMOVED AGAIN BY MODS?????
> I am just asking about them? Not recommending nor saying don't go with them.
> I don't think it's fair.




Here's the why-

that company has had people connected with it show up here to post posing as satisfied customers. When the thread started attracting real customers to the forum who shared their lack of success and stories about they got their money back, we were threatened with legal action. To avoid any further dramas and to avoid giving that kind of company free publicity we don't allow any discussion, good or bad.


----------

